# Hypergeometrische Verteilung



## mano79 (2. Mrz 2011)

hallo,
ich muss irgendwie Hypergemetrische Verteilung rekursiv berechnen und  es muss mit fmax(x)(für Wahrscheinlichkeitfunktion) und mit Fmax(x) (Verteilungsfunktion) angefangen wurden.
danke im voraus


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Mrz 2011)

Schön für dich.
Und was erwartest du jetzt, dass es dir jemand macht oder wie?


----------



## mano79 (2. Mrz 2011)

hallo Zusammen,
H(N,M,n,k)
    * der Anzahl N der Elemente einer Grundgesamtheit.
    * der Anzahl M\leq N der Elemente mit einer bestimmten Eigenschaft in dieser Grundmenge (die Anzahl möglicher Erfolge).
    * der Anzahl n\leq N der Elemente in einer Stichprobe.
    *k Elemente mit der zu prüfenden Eigenschaft (Erfolge bzw. Treffer) in der Stichprobe befinden.
es geht nicht um den Code sondern um die Formel .
ich habs eigentlich schon gemacht :ich habe die normale berechnung duchgeführt und mir die grösste Wahrscheinlichkeit und der Entschprechende k in zwei Variabeln gespeichert.
aber von  mir wurde verlangt die Variable k ohne vorherige berechnung zubestimmen.meine Frage ,gibt es da eine Formel, die es tut .
danke


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Mrz 2011)

http://mathe.wdfiles.com/local--math/eqs/e3ed012589e3ac07ec3debfd7c9526b3.png


----------



## Melamed (3. Mrz 2011)

Was ist die Frage ???:L


----------



## henpara (4. Mrz 2011)

Also zunächst mal ist dein Deutsch echt grausam. Und ich muss mich meinem Vorposter anschließen:


> Was ist die Frage


Kein Mensch hat Lust sich dein stückeldeutsch solange durchzulesen, bis er vielleicht so etwas wie eine Fragestellung erkennt. Wenn du also ernsthaft an Hilfe interessiert bist, setzt dich mal länger als 30sec hin und formuliere uns was passendes.


----------



## mano79 (4. Mrz 2011)

an henpara, wenn du nicht helfen kannst, am besten schweigen, bin seit 2 jahren in deutschland und kann einigs und bin froh.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2011)

dann lerne als nächstes Höflichkeit, ob jetzt noch wer hilft?..


----------



## henpara (7. Mrz 2011)

Da ich meinen Beitrag nicht editieren kann:


> an henpara, wenn du nicht helfen kannst, am besten schweigen, bin seit 2 jahren in deutschland und kann einigs und bin froh.


Leider erkennst du die Hilfe bloß nicht. Ich helfe dir in der Tat nicht inhaltlich, weil es inhaltlich noch keine Fragestellung gibt, aber ich helfe dir in der Formalität.
2 Jahre in Deutschland, du kannst einiges, das möchte dir hier sicher keiner nehmen und ist beachtenswert. Dies ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, daß dir niemand helfen kann, wenn niemand deine Fragestellung versteht. Letztenendes möchtest du doch, daß dir jemand hilft. 

Und noch etwas, das du offensichtlich lernen musst: Ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nicht persönlich angreifen, sondern dir lediglich aufzeigen, warum dir bisher niemand geholfen hat, obwohl schon einige Leute geantwortet haben.


----------

